
Learn C The Hard Way -- the online course - shawndumas
https://www.inculcate.me/school/courses/4/
======
jorgecastillo
I like this link better.

[http://c.learncodethehardway.org/book/](http://c.learncodethehardway.org/book/)

~~~
2bluesc
Nice!

